# WC/WCX Events



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

How do you find WC events? I went to GRCA and they only have two listed, one in Houston and the other in Minnesota, both a little far to drive. Is there a more extensive list somewhere?


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

They can be difficult to find at times. 

Entryexpress.net is one resource where you can find information about upcoming field events. 

The 2010 Central Regional Specialty will be in Minnesota in August. It will offer a WC/WCX.

If you're interested in Field Events this would be a good trip to make. The GRCA offers the WC/WCX mid week and NFHRA offers an AKC Hunt Test on the same grounds beginning two days later. Double header Junior, double header Senior and a Master. I'm lobbying for and O/H Qual too but the jury is still out on that one.

So if you were to have a good weekend you could pick up a WC/WCX and a couple of AKC Hunt Test Passes in one trip.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Entry Express has some... You can also look for Flat-Coat tests as the requirements are the same, Goldens can get a GRCA WC/WCX at a Flat-Coat test... There was just one here, but I don't see much else listed. I would try to contact local Golden and Flat-Coat clubs in the area and see if they have anything in the works...

http://www.fcrsainc.org/events/index.html


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks for the info., I have had the same question! 
Maybe we can all meet in MN?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm hoping to make the one in Houston. Gotta start working some doubles.


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

The national specialty should have one next October in Denver. I have attended one WC/WCX event.

Laura are you going to come see the golden babies????? Due in just a few days... and Amber is gettin big. I am hoping for a litter of only six but I think its gonna be more!

Hand


----------



## Cowtown (Sep 23, 2009)

Whats the difference between WC/WCX events and Hunt Tests?


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

This is a generalization:
WC/WCX is a one time pass to get your title
WC: Simple Land Double and two simple water singles.

WCX Simple Land Triple and a water double.... cannot recall if an honor is involved.

AKC Hunt tests are held at three levels and require multiple passes to title
JH: Four Single retrieves (two on land, two on water)

SH: Water Double and a Land Double, land blind, and a water blind, with an honor.

MH: Land Multiple (usually a triple), Water Multiple (usually a triple), Land/Water Multiple, an honor, several blind retrieves.

Again these are overly simplified explanations of the tests, but I hope you get the idea.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Here is a GREAT chart that shows the differences between the WC/WCX and Junior Hunt Tests. If you get the GRNews the latest issue (Nov/Dec '09) has some really good articles about all of them...

http://www.grca.org/events/field/jhunt_tests.html


----------



## Cowtown (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks all, that helps a lot!

Jeff


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Keep checking back at the GRCA WC/WCX listing periodically. As clubs get their events approed they will be listed there. I find that there are usually more as spring approaches. 

The WC/WCX in the US is a club title as opposed to an AKC title. This means that you get a certificate from the GRCA but the title will not appear on the pedigree. In Canada, the WC/I/X program is run through the CKC so will appear on Canadian pedigrees!

Aside from the details everyone else has posted, I would add that the major difference between the WCs and hunt tests is in the way the scenarios are set up. For the WC you will have gunners wearing white and standing out in the open. As in a field trial you can come to line and show your dog each gun station and cue them. (And there is an honour in the WCX--it is on the water marks.) 

In a hunt test you may not point the gun stations out to your dog. There can also be many of the elements of an actual hunt, including multiple decoys, and factors of terrain you might encounter when hunting, such as lily pads and logs. Gunners can be hidden, and the marks can be quite a bit longer and more complex than what you will see in a WC. Sometimes people get upset as they think a judge has made a JH mark too tough, but I think it is important to keep in mind that the dog should be able to handle as singles the type of marked retrieves they might encounter on a regular days hunt. Dogs need to be trained and experienced with a variety of situations.

The other thing you should do is get yourself a copy of the rules. READ THEM!! It is the handlers responsibility to know what can be asked of their dog, and what they may and may not do on the line, and nothing is more frustrating as a judge than having to drop a dog because their handler did something that *requires* a failure. I have seen people cry (yes, cry) and whine and play the "But I didn't know" game--not pretty.


----------

